# magneto vs. frieza



## Kuya (Oct 21, 2007)

616.

Who takes it?


----------



## Wesker (Oct 21, 2007)

I heard magneto's shields took hits from Galactus and Phoenix. I would have to know how powerful those attacks were before I make my decision.


----------



## Fang (Oct 21, 2007)

Wasn't that AoA Magento?


----------



## The Sentry (Oct 21, 2007)

Well Mags can take hits from Phoenix and Galactus, but he cant dish out hits like Goku so its a tie


----------



## Wesker (Oct 21, 2007)

IDK which magneto that was shiroi. If it was AoA magneto and not 616 then 616 magneto is screwed.


----------



## Blix (Oct 21, 2007)

Earth 616 magneto was the one to take hits from those guys. I'd say it would be a tie since Frieza dishes out incredible attacks like nothing but magneto's defense is well above country nuking.


----------



## Violent Man (Oct 21, 2007)

Can magneto survive in space if Freeza destroys the planet?


----------



## The Sentry (Oct 21, 2007)

^^Yup. He puts a force field around him all the time. He flies to Astroid M on his own


----------



## Orion (Oct 21, 2007)

Pyron700 said:


> Well Mags can take hits from Phoenix and Galactus, but he cant dish out hits like Goku so its a tie



Blood ripping,seizures in the brain.


----------



## Vicious (Oct 21, 2007)

Magento can always create wormholes, he can put his shield up pretty much instantly also.


----------



## Hamaru (Oct 21, 2007)

If not a tie I would go with Mags.


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Oct 21, 2007)

Magneto should win this. His shield is quick and strong enough to block Frieza's attacks, and Magneto can just kill him with a wormhole.


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 21, 2007)

I don't think Freeza will lose this one. For one "nuking" is something freeza can do effortlessly. Then there is the speed problem. Then there is the 1 punch = internal organs on the floor problem... Will Magneto shield really hold up against a repeated assault by freeza....I've seen freeza endurance....is magneto really up to the challenge of fighting someone like that for several hours. 

Now can magneto hurt freeza. Is there even metal in freeza blood to manipulate......or better yet can magneto do the "metal in your body" trick through a field of pure ki that freeza can keep up during the whole fight.....anything magneto tries to do gets pushed back by "AHHHHH" ki raise then "DIE!!!!!!!!!" freeza pissed.


----------



## Orion (Oct 21, 2007)

Wuzzman said:


> I don't think Freeza will lose this one. For one "nuking" is something freeza can do effortlessly. Then there is the speed problem. Then there is the 1 punch = internal organs on the floor problem... Will Magneto shield really hold up against a repeated assault by freeza....I've seen freeza endurance....is magneto really up to the challenge of fighting someone like that for several hours.
> 
> Now can magneto hurt freeza. Is there even metal in freeza blood to manipulate......or better yet can magneto do the "metal in your body" trick through a field of pure ki that freeza can keep up during the whole fight.....anything magneto tries to do gets pushed back by "AHHHHH" ki raise then "DIE!!!!!!!!!" freeza pissed.



Yes magneto can effortlessly keep his shields up against someone as weak as frieza,he has takin shots from pissed hulks to phoenix and galactus,he could crush frieza with a magnetic field preety easily,among other things.


----------



## Fang (Oct 21, 2007)

feitan said:


> Yes magneto can effortlessly keep his shields up against someone as weak as frieza,he has takin shots from pissed hulks to phoenix and galactus,he could crush frieza with a magnetic field preety easily,among other things.



He has a point though, Freeza has something akin to carbon based blood (ie it's purple which I'm assuming is the case), so there's no iron or oxygen. So seizure, blood rupturing is out of the question.

How is Magento going to win?


----------



## Orion (Oct 21, 2007)

I just said how,create a magnetic field like he does with his shields...and shrink it thereby super crushing frieza,or throw energy bolts at him or any other number of things.


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm pretty sure Freeza kills the hulk twice over then blows up the earth....DBZ has something called RAW power....


----------



## Fang (Oct 21, 2007)

Freeza is faster then Magento, isn't he? Reaction to FTL attacks is one thing, both he doesn't move FTL does he?


----------



## Orion (Oct 21, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> Freeza is faster then Magento, isn't he? Reaction to FTL attacks is one thing, both he doesn't move FTL does he?



He can teleport ftl through wormholes...but I dont see why this matters....frieza isnt lightspeed by a longshot and magneto will have his shields up long before any attack actually reaches him...there is no way for frieza to win this,and be quiet wuzzman frieza would get owned by the hulk let alone marvel earth.


----------



## Hamaru (Oct 21, 2007)

feitan said:


> Yes magneto can effortlessly keep his shields up against someone as weak as frieza,he has takin shots from pissed hulks to phoenix and galactus,he could crush frieza with a magnetic field preety easily,among other things.



Good point. Frieza would run out of ki before getting past Mags shield also.


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 21, 2007)

feitan said:


> I just said how,create a magnetic field like he does with his shields...and shrink it thereby super crushing frieza,or throw energy bolts at him or any other number of things.



freeza pushes magnetic force field back with ki stronge enough to destroy a planet ten times over.....then as magneto is tired as hell, freeza fills his body is dozens of holes.


----------



## Orion (Oct 21, 2007)

Frieza can barely destroy one planet let alone 10 of them,and even if he could...phoenix and galactus>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>10 planets,magneto wont tire against someone as weak as frieza,create field,crush frieza the end.


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 21, 2007)

feitan said:


> He can teleport ftl through wormholes...but I dont see why this matters....frieza isnt lightspeed by a longshot and magneto will have his shields up long before any attack actually reaches him...there is no way for frieza to win this,and be quiet wuzzman frieza would get owned by the hulk let alone marvel earth.



freeza is several times faster then magneto. Reaction time magneto has to have to keep up with freeza is way beyond what he has shown. Now lets assume that magneto can put up is force field and maintain it against several nuclear level blast done repeatedly with no pause for an hour.....yeah not happening. Freeza can effortless give out that much ki without trying, he blow up a planet with his ki depleted and survived the the explosion with his ki depleted. I don't see Freeza not owning Magneto.


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 21, 2007)

feitan said:


> Frieza can barely destroy one planet let alone 10 of them,and even if he could...phoenix and galactus>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>10 planets,magneto wont tire against someone as weak as frieza,create field,crush frieza the end.



at his lowest power level he blows up planets, kills all the inhabitants before they even knew what was going on in a flash. Please. Galactus yes, assuming that galactus is half trying, which most of the time he is clearly not. Pheonix, please, the X-MEN could handle it, and the X-men ARE NOT busting over 10 planets.


----------



## zan (Oct 21, 2007)

Freeza

*Spoiler*: __ 




Bukuu Jutsu (Lighter Than Air Skill)
    The ability of flight through Ki manipulation.

Death Ball
    An attack used by Freeza. A spark of ki lights on the index finger, and once enough energy is gathered this spark may grow to the size of a small moon. When ready, this "Death Ball" is thrown towards the target. Typically this attack is used to destroy planets or as a last-ditch effort to kill an opponent.

Daichiretsuzan (Great Earth Cutting Row)
    A powerful, very long and invisible blade-like energy beam Freeza creates with two of his fingers; it can slice through anything, as stated by Freeza. While it is not named in the English dub of the anime, the name given in the Budokai game series is Death Wave.

Freeza Beam
    Freeza's favored killing technique. He extends his right arm and fires a small, bullet-like beam of ki from his index finger, which barrels down and pierces an opponent. Able to be fired exceedingly quickly while maintaining precise aim. Freeza murders both Dende and Vegeta in this fashion, also heavily wounding Piccolo. Called Death Beam in the U.S. releases of recent Dragon Ball Z video games.

Hokaku Kon Dan (Imprisonment Ball)
    A special attack used on Goku, where he captures his opponent in a ball of energy they can't break out of. Freeza can manipulate this ball as much as he wants, but it explodes as soon as it touches any surface other than Freeza himself.

Kousengan (Beam Eye)
    Precise laser-like beam shot from the eyes. Mild potency, but fast and able to nullify lesser attacks and small projectiles, as well as destroy weaker opponents and obstacles. Used by Freeza to enter the hut of the Namekian elder Saichoro while seeking the Dragon Balls and in battle with Goku.

Telekinesis
    Freeza can lift or move large objects through the air with his mind. Used by Freeza in his fight with Goku.

Freeza preparing the Tsuibi Kienzan attack.
Freeza preparing the Tsuibi Kienzan attack.

Tsuibi Kienzan (Following Energy Circle Slicer)
    Similar to the normal Kienzan (most commonly used by Kuririn), Freeza's are faster, a different color (purple), and can be controlled remotely. Freeza creates two of these to hound Goku until he's sliced in half by his own attack.

Transformation (Henshin)
    This is Freeza's ability to morph himself from a weaker state to a more powerful one. These transformations were originally a containment of his true power, with his actual form being what's commonly referred to as "final". In all Freeza demonstrated three transformations and four altered states, overlooking his bulk at 100% power and cyborg augmentation.

Yubisaki kara no Shogekiha ("Shockwave Blast From The Finger")
    A fairly weak, but incredibly fast burst which explodes at a location Freeza points to. He uses this ability many times in rapid succession to quickly defeat Piccolo after transforming into this third form. Called Crazy Finger Beam in the Budokai Tenkaichi series. 




magneto 



*Spoiler*: __ 



Magneto possesses the power to control all forms of magnetism. He can shape and manipulate magnetic fields that exist naturally or artificially. It is unclear, however, whether he must draw magnetic force from outside himself (if so, then he can do so over vast distances), or whether he can also generate magnetic force from within himself. Nor is it clear whether Magneto's power is psionic or purely physiological in nature. Magneto's power is, for all practical purposes, limitless. Moreover, he can use his magnetic powers in more than one way simultaneously. He can completely assemble a complicated machine within seconds through his powers. He can erect magnetic force fields with a high degree of impenetrability around himself for protection.

Although Magneto?s primary power is control over magnetism, he can also project or manipulate any form of energy that is part of the electromagnetic spectrum, including visible light, radio waves, ultraviolet light, gamma rays, and x-rays. However, Magneto almost always uses only magnetism, since it?s more difficult for him to manipulate other forms of energy. Magneto has also exhibited powers of astral projection and telepathy, and has claimed to be able to control the minds of others, though his abilities along these lines appear to be minimal.

Magneto?s ability to wield his superhuman powers effectively is dependent upon his physical condition. When severely injured, his body is unable to withstand the strain of manipulating great amounts of magnetic forces.

Abilities
Magneto has mastered many technological fields, and is an expert on genetic manipulation and engineering, with knowledge far beyond that of contemporary science. He is considered to be a genius in these fields. He can mutate humans in order to give them superhuman powers, or create adult clones of human beings and then manipulate the genetic structures of these clones during their development. He has also learned how to create artificial living beings. Magneto is also an excellent strategist, both in actual battles and games of chess.

Paraphernalia
Magneto's helmet is designed to prevent telepathic intrusion or psionic attacks. Magneto has designed such creations as magnetically-powered craft, complex robots and computers, and magnetically-powered generators.


----------



## Vicious (Oct 21, 2007)

Wiki ftw


----------



## Chocochip (Oct 21, 2007)

Hey, off topic question, how do you  give away all your rep points and post?


----------



## Orion (Oct 21, 2007)

Wuzzman said:


> at his lowest power level he blows up planets, kills all the inhabitants before they even knew what was going on in a flash. Please. Galactus yes, assuming that galactus is half trying, which most of the time he is clearly not. Pheonix, please, the X-MEN could handle it, and the X-men ARE NOT busting over 10 planets.



A galactus not trying can bust solar systems,and a phoenix not trying can destroy stars with ease and frieza isnt close to that level,and frieza is a barely planet buster or did you forget he failed to destroy namek in one hit,frieza isnt lightspeed so he will never be touching magneto,once again magnetic field+crushing.


----------



## Power16 (Oct 21, 2007)

Wuzzman said:


> *at his lowest power level he blows up planets, kills all the inhabitants before they even knew what was going on in a flash.* Please. Galactus yes, assuming that galactus is half trying, which most of the time he is clearly not. Pheonix, please, the X-MEN could handle it, and the X-men ARE NOT busting *over 10 planets*.



Explain the bolded and what is this about 10 planets you speak of.


----------



## Chocochip (Oct 21, 2007)

Anyone care to answer my question?


----------



## Crimson King (Oct 21, 2007)

Right. Magneto puts up his shield and kills Freeza with a black hole.

[/end thread]


----------



## Orion (Oct 21, 2007)

thegoodjae said:


> Anyone care to answer my question?



Could probably ask a mod to do it.


----------



## zan (Oct 21, 2007)

Eiris said:


> Wiki ftw


Freeza one is from wiki because i cant find a website that list his powers... But mag is string off from marvel.com .

With mags power he should be able to control the eng waves freiza uses.


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 21, 2007)

Power16 said:


> Explain the bolded and what is this about 10 planets you speak of.



simple power scaling. Freeza destroyed the sayian homeworld in his base form. His base form is VASTLY inferior to 100% form. In his base form, he destroyed the sayian homeworld without trying. In his 100% form he destroyed a planet after fighting for literally hours. 

Now with Magneto force+crush. Has magneto force field crush someone who was putting up resistance similar to freeza simply powering up his ki? Has magneto force field + crush someone who was moving at very high speeds? Freeza can pretty much fight for hours, spammming nuke level _basic attacks _ while moving at high speed while magneto holds up is force field and attempts to crush freeza by catching him in a force field...give me magneto actively fighting a freeza tier character and I'd will vote for mags.


----------



## Power16 (Oct 21, 2007)

Wuzzman said:


> simple power scaling. *Freeza destroyed the sayian homeworld in his base form.* His base form is VASTLY inferior to 100% form. In his base form, he destroyed the sayian homeworld without trying. In his 100% form he destroyed a planet after fighting for literally hours.



Was that stated or shown.


----------



## Orion (Oct 21, 2007)

Except a latter more powerful frieza failed to destroy a planet in final form...so yet again hes a planet buster at his best which is nothing magnetos shields cant take,omnidirectional blast from magneto means frieza isnt going anywhere.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 21, 2007)

Isn't Magneto currently powerless?


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 21, 2007)

feitan said:


> Except a latter more powerful frieza failed to destroy a planet in final form...so yet again hes a planet buster at his best which is nothing magnetos shields cant take,omnidirectional blast from magneto means frieza isnt going anywhere.



wasn't planet namek obliterated on a TIMER no less done on purpose.... and isn't that Havoks move.....


----------



## azngamer87 (Oct 22, 2007)

It was in a flash back by vegeta. It showed how freeza destroyed their home world.


----------



## Vicious (Oct 22, 2007)

Freezia did destroy the sayian homeworld in his base form, but how does that change the outcome of this fight?


----------



## Yupi (Oct 22, 2007)

Geez, I don't know much about Magneto, but isn't he capable of producing shields that could take care of hits from Galactus? Plus, Magneto has demonstrated lightspeed reflexes before, so he'd get a shield up before Frieza could land a hit.

Given that Magneto cannot be hurt by Frieza, and that he CAN hurt Frieza, it's obvious that Magneto has this one, yeah?


----------



## Blue (Oct 22, 2007)

One should note that taking a hit from Galactus and Phoenix does not equal being stronger than them.

I could take a hit from a heavyweight boxer. I couldn't take ten of them. If Phoenix or Fatasstus wanted Magneto dead, he would be.


----------



## Yupi (Oct 22, 2007)

Blue said:


> One should note that taking a hit from Galactus and Phoenix does not equal being stronger than them.
> 
> I could take a hit from a heavyweight boxer. I couldn't take ten of them. If Phoenix or Fatasstus wanted Magneto dead, he would be.


 Oh no, not saying anything like that. I was more saying if Galactus, who could dish out energy blasts stronger than Frieza could not get through Magneto's shields, then how could Frieza do it?


----------



## Blue (Oct 22, 2007)

Alright, could someone post the scans of when Magneto takes these blasts? Because context is important.


----------



## The Magician (Oct 22, 2007)

Frieza CAN defeat Magneto via speedblitz, but when he sees Magneto, he will underestimate him and lose.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 22, 2007)

Blue said:


> Alright, could someone post the scans of when Magneto takes these blasts? Because context is important.


Blocks a beam from Uni-Power Spiderman, who is herald level.



Shields blocks hit fron Thor and She-Hulk


Blocking Phoenix blast while off-guard.



Can take punches from Colossus w/o shields, although probably not for long.


----------



## Orion (Oct 22, 2007)

The Magician said:


> Frieza CAN defeat Magneto via speedblitz, but when he sees Magneto, he will underestimate him and lose.


Magneto has lightspeed+reflexes and last time I checked frieza wasnt close to lightspeed so no.


----------



## Blue (Oct 22, 2007)

Thank you Tifa. :3



feitan said:


> Magneto has lightspeed+reflexes and last time I checked frieza wasnt close to lightspeed so no.


One wonders how Colossus was doing anything then.


----------



## Estrecca (Oct 22, 2007)

Magneto is a very powerful mutant, but he doesn't have the firepower level to destroy planets on his own, something that Freeza can do with ridiculous ease. Freeza is both faster and more durable to an absurd extent. 

He is either going to outlast Magneto or outright blast through Magneto's defense (if Magneto's shield really stopped a serious Galactus blast, then this is a new low for the Spiderman vs Firelord concept), simply because this is about as sensible as Magneto vs Silver Surfer. And does anybody here that Mags stands a chance against an Herald being?


----------



## Dark Evangel (Oct 22, 2007)

Magneto would kill the fuck out of Frieza.


----------



## Orion (Oct 22, 2007)

Blue said:


> Thank you Tifa. :3
> 
> 
> One wonders how Colossus was doing anything then.



X-men are walking plot...


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 22, 2007)

lol. Considering that magneto couldn't even keep up with the _slow as hell compared to freeza x-men_ I really don't see freeza not repeatedly beating mag to a pulp.


----------



## Power16 (Oct 22, 2007)

He doesn't seem to be using his powers(are have them) against Colossus(I mean Colossus is metal right) and crew so if one should look at the scans it should be pretty self explanatory as to why Colossus is doing something.


----------



## Orion (Oct 22, 2007)

Power16 said:


> He doesn't seem to be using his powers(are have them) against Colossus(I mean Colossus is metal right) and crew so if one should look at the scans it should be pretty self explanatory as to why Colossus is doing something.



I think its easier to just see that its the freaking x-men and that everyone jobs to them on atleast one occasion.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 22, 2007)

Magneto jobs to the X-Men so often it's not really jobbing.


----------



## Nihonjin (Oct 22, 2007)

Magneto couldn't even use his powers on Colossus (who's friggin metal) just because he was getting pushed back by him?

Frieza in an epic curbstomp.


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Oct 22, 2007)

Nihonjin said:


> Magneto couldn't even use his powers on Colossus (who's friggin metal) just because he was getting pushed back by him?
> 
> Frieza in an epic curbstomp.



Don't high end feats take precedence over lower end? He was being pushed back by Colossus, but yet he is able to defend against an attack from Phoenix while caught off-guard. Besides, would Frieza bother to go up close to attack? He would probably just blast him, which would be blocked by Magneto's shield.


----------



## The Magician (Oct 22, 2007)

As i said before...

Frieza CAN defeat Magneto via speedblitz, but when he sees Magneto, he will underestimate him and lose.


And no, Magneto doesnt have lightspeed. However, he wins this. Frieza surely just intend to play with him, and then, Magneto rips him apart.


----------



## Commander Red (Oct 22, 2007)

The Magician said:


> As i said before...
> 
> Frieza CAN defeat Magneto via speedblitz, but when he sees Magneto, he will underestimate him and lose.
> 
> ...



Sounds like if Frieza is being defeated by himself, and not by Magneto though.

Character Mentality comes also into play I see. Still, I don't think Magneto would be able to hurt Frieza. Frieza can survive after all, anything and from everything. From every wound, he gets, he survives.


----------



## The Magician (Oct 22, 2007)

Commander Red said:


> Sounds like if Frieza is being defeated by himself, and not by Magneto though.
> 
> Character Mentality comes also into play I see. Still, I don't think Magneto would be able to hurt Frieza. Frieza can survive after all, anything and from everything. From every wound, he gets, he survives.



Yes, its more Friezas character that destroys him in this match. He is not serious enough.
And Magneto can control small metals in living things bodies up to their brain. While he protects himself with his shield, he rapes Friezas brain with small pieces of iron, which every living being has in their blood


----------



## The Sentry (Oct 22, 2007)

Since when has Mags made wormholes, scans please. the only time he made on was in X-Men the End when he was killed and thru will power made himself pure energy. Whenever it is a DB character vs anyone its time for DB haters to pull powers out thier opponents ass. Mags has only created a wormhole once, and it was with the help of Polaris when he was pure energy, and he couldnt hold it up for long


----------



## Commander Red (Oct 22, 2007)

The Magician said:


> Yes, its more Friezas character that destroys him in this match. He is not serious enough.
> And Magneto can control small metals in living things bodies up to their brain. While he protects himself with his shield, he rapes Friezas brain with small pieces of iron, which every living being has in their blood



hmm... Didn't somebody just stated that Frieza has no iron in his blood? And even if he did, Frieza would have survived it. 

Let's put it this way: Unless there is someone who has more raw power than Frieza, Frieza can be consider to be indestructable in terms of fighting without any "cheap" "magic" tricks.


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 22, 2007)

Freeza blood is carbon based....1. 2. Freeza owns magneto....


----------



## Power16 (Oct 22, 2007)

Without his shield up...yeah. With them up now that's a battle.


----------



## Aokiji (Oct 22, 2007)

feitan said:


> A galactus not trying can bust solar systems,and a phoenix not trying can destroy stars with ease and frieza isnt close to that level,and frieza is a barely planet buster or did you forget he failed to destroy namek in one hit,frieza isnt lightspeed so he will never be touching magneto,once again magnetic field+crushing.



Oh not this shit again. Freeza failed to destroy the planet in one hit, because.......

1. He misjudged the planets size.

2. It was a quick shot.

3. He got battered by Kaioken X20 and almost died.

4. He took a Genkidama and almost died.

5. He was only at 50%.

6. He had yet to go to 100%. And had still power left to fight him to a standstill. (before getting sliced i to by his own attack ^^)

7. Plot device. (How the fuck can a planets remain, with it's core destroyed? 

As for this battle i have no idea.


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Oct 22, 2007)

Magneto has blocked lightspeed attacks with his shields before. But Frieza isn't even close to lightspeed anyway..


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 22, 2007)

Well after the first Goku vs Vegata, dragonballz stop making sense as far as collateral  damage is concerned. What happens to the surroundings was mostly for dramatic effect so the fight looked cool.


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 22, 2007)

??PR?ŞŞ?? said:


> Magneto has blocked lightspeed attacks with his shields before. But Frieza isn't even close to lightspeed anyway..



i need to see magneto pulling out that feet a couple of times plz...maybe a scan.


----------



## Vicious (Oct 22, 2007)

Its old so its ugly.
creating a planet sized electromagnetic pulse

Magento's shield taking hit from she-hulk and thor

Shield easily withstands nukes
This
opening the earth apart
Gummipup

Magento creates a wormhole


----------



## Aokiji (Oct 22, 2007)

nono a shield speed feat, we know that he could stand Freeza's attacks.


----------



## Red (Oct 22, 2007)

Hows opening a wormhole going to do any good in this fight?
creating a crack in the earth is cool and all, but frieaza does that by powering up alone.
Frieza's blood doesn't have Iron so pulling him apart is not an option.
On the other hand nothing that frieza can't hope to get past the shield. If it's me I'd say it's a draw.

@Eiris a nuke isn't the best scan to show since frieza's attacks are like a couple million nukes.


----------



## Aokiji (Oct 22, 2007)

Freeza once sliced namek in two, if I recall correctly. Casually, i might add.


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 22, 2007)

Actually he only cut a line a few inches across and a kilometer or two long that didn't even penetrate the crust.


----------



## Aokiji (Oct 22, 2007)

In my translation (german) it was stated as a planet sliced in two.


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 22, 2007)

In the English translation it was stated as a "rift in the planet" (which could mean anything,  I could make a "rift in the planet" with a garden trowell). Not to mention the manga scans itself show that it didn't extend that far, and it obviously didn't go past the crust or there would be lava.

[<3]

(see how it doesn't continue all the way to the horizon)


----------



## Wesker (Oct 22, 2007)

I have to say a tie. Frieza won't get through his shields but since he does not have iron in his blood I don't see how magneto would beat him.


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 22, 2007)

Tear him apart with diamagnetism. Open a wormhole. Slice him apart with electromagnetic shear.


----------



## Wesker (Oct 22, 2007)

Diamagnetism? What kind of damage have these attacks caused?


----------



## Nihonjin (Oct 22, 2007)

ÐÈPRÈŞŞÈÐ said:


> Magneto has blocked lightspeed attacks with his shields before. But Frieza isn't even close to lightspeed anyway..



Magneto's powers are too inconsistant.
If he can get pushed back by the one thing he should have _complete_ control over (slow-ass metal man) then you can't possibly believe he'll be able to defend against all of Frieza's attacks.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 22, 2007)

He is fighting Colossus in hth.

He's not even using his powers, but it also shows he can take punches from Frieza, at least a few.


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 22, 2007)

Every time he controls something that isn't magnetic?


----------



## Wesker (Oct 22, 2007)

What has he done with diamagnetism?


----------



## Nihonjin (Oct 22, 2007)

Tifa said:


> He is fighting Colossus in hth.
> 
> He's not even using his powers, but it also shows he can take punches from Frieza, at least a few.



Wasn't using?
Seems more like couldn't use because he was being pushed back.
Because seriously, why would he willingly engage Colussus in h2h while his powers give him complete control over him?


----------



## zan (Oct 22, 2007)

read the posti made showing his powers..He can control other fields then just mag..


----------



## Wesker (Oct 22, 2007)

What kind of damage has he done with diamagnetism?


----------



## Fang (Oct 22, 2007)

Freeza blows up the wormholes.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 22, 2007)

Nihonjin said:


> Wasn't using?
> Seems more like couldn't use because he was being pushed back.
> Because seriously, why would he willingly engage Colussus in h2h while his powers give him complete control over him?



Well it's pretty apparent if you read the scans that he was being attacked by many people before he even started fighting Colossus, and he was already injured. 

And even before Colossus attacked he had time think and even talk, so he had plenty time to attack him if that's what he wanted.

It also says Mags took control of Colossus two times already during that fight.

So in other words, it was a weakened Mags going h2h with Colossus, a Class 100 fighter.


----------



## hammer (May 14, 2012)

my eyes THEY BURN


----------



## Lina Inverse (May 14, 2012)

This thread is 5 years old

and not the best way to necro a thread either

your not really helping yourself Lord Hell


----------



## PakiSama (May 14, 2012)

aaaaa another  dbz thread


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 14, 2012)

Is there a wooden gun present?


----------

